# R/I position in Western Massachusetts



## Jay2193 (Jun 19, 2020)

I’m currently looking for a part time position in western Massachusetts, it’s been difficult as most towns with those roles don’t post an job opening


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Why?


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Good luck.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

If he's crazy enough to wanna try, then somebody phukkin help him fer chrissakes!


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Western like Berkshire, Hampden, Franklin, or Hampshire County?


----------



## Jay2193 (Jun 19, 2020)

AB7 said:


> Western like Berkshire, Hampden, Franklin, or Hampshire County?


Yes! Anytime in Berkshire/hampden/hampshire/franklin county! Don't want to waist the effort i put i. For the academy


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

For the love of God save yourself while you still can. Dispatching, Emergency Management, the Military...ANYTHING ELSE!


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

Jay2193 said:


> I'm currently looking for a part time position in western Massachusetts, it's been difficult as most towns with those roles don't post an job opening


Try Monson , granby, Longmeadow, Hampden , West Springfield (specials ),


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

Ludlow has specials too who do details and work patrol shifts. I know of one guy who retired from the jail and became a special. He now works almost full time, by choice, because of all the availability to sign up for.


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

Javert said:


> For the love of God save yourself while you still can. Dispatching, Emergency Management, the Military...ANYTHING ELSE!


What about a court officer job


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

02136colonel said:


> What about a court officer job


Avoid that place like the plague!


----------



## Tailon630 (Jan 17, 2017)

Just take your resume and cover letter, address to each dept chief and just send it out. Make sure you readdress so its different chiefs don't just write to the chief. (I've seen it) The worse that happens is none of them call you back. Also look at specials or part time on the cape for the summer. Great place to live and work for a summer, and gets you experience.


----------



## fjunior (Nov 10, 2015)

Javert said:


> Avoid that place like the plague!


The way things are going the budget could've years before they hire.


----------

